# Date Cruze assembled?



## onourway (Sep 27, 2011)

*How can I tell what date my 2011 Cruze was manufactured.*


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know when mine was built from the build date on the gm order tracking page...

Here's my history:

05/09/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
05/09/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
06/06/2011 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
06/07/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
06/07/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
06/30/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
06/30/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
07/19/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
07/25/2011 (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
07/28/2011 (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
07/28/2011 (4000) Vehicle available to ship.
07/28/2011 (4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
07/28/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
07/29/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
07/30/2011 (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
08/06/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
08/06/2011 (4800) Rail ramp unload. Vehicle has been unloaded from train.
08/08/2011 (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
08/08/2011 (5000) Vehicle has been delivered to dealer.

My car was "produced" on 7/28/2011.

You can get your order number from the dealer/salesman and track it here:

Connects | GM vehicle order tracking

Give it a whirl and see what you get...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

onourway said:


> *How can I tell what date my 2011 Cruze was manufactured.*


If you didn't order your car and track it like the above post then any dealer can look up the build date based on your VIN. I work at a dealer so if you would like to PM me your VIN I can tell you the build date.


----------



## onourway (Sep 27, 2011)

*Date Assembled 2011 Cruze*

Thanks for the help. 

hERE'S THE vin 

*1G1PG5S95B7304995*


Please email to [email protected]


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Your car was built on 6/15/11.


Edit: Sorry, posted this before you added your email address.


----------



## onourway (Sep 27, 2011)

*Cruze 2011*

Thanks again


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

onourway said:


> Thanks again


No problem, it's raining here today so we don't have any customers to keep me busy!


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I remember seeing my cars build date on the service order when I had some minor work done on it. It had the manufacture date, purchaser date, and then of course service date.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Its on the compliance, left hand side B piller.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> Its on the compliance, left hand side B piller.


Yeah but if you do it his way, he can tell you a lot more about your car than the plate can. I was very impressed. Thanks again man!! :goodjob:


----------



## Franklin (Feb 19, 2016)

Date assembled 1G1PJ5SB8E7168046


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Franklin said:


> Date assembled 1G1PJ5SB8E7168046


Cute. Your first post resurrects a thread that has lied dormant for more than four years and you don't even bother to form your three word post into a question by adding a question mark?

Please extend some kindness and humility by introducing yourself with a brief description of your car and then pose your query in the form of a question.

One of my closest friends is from Accra. He is the epitome of a gentleman. I'm guessing that you are not from the same neighbourhood.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Franklin said:


> Date assembled 1G1PJ5SB8E7168046


 Every Car comes with this information and it usually located in the same place. Good news for you though...
[h=4]Currently, there are no recalls or programs associated with your 2014 Chevrolet Cruze[/h]

VIN: 1G1PJ5SB8E7168046
Results last updated: Feb 19, 2016


----------



## Franklin (Feb 19, 2016)

Please I need the date of manufacture. Can someone help me out. Thank you. Franklin


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Franklin said:


> Please I need the date of manufacture. Can someone help me out. Thank you. Franklin



You need to PM Chevy Customer Care http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=3336 with *1G1PJ5SB8E7168046 *(2014 Chevy Cruze Eco 6MT Summit White I believe) and a good email address to send you your build sheet. 

Are you in the rebuild process?


----------

